# Sweet undead cake



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

walking-dead-cake

Now if you could only fit a servo in there somewhere...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yummy, zombie cake.  I don't think I want to know the ingredients.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know what's really funny? The comments made by posters on the site analyzing the placement of the words on the cake


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> You know what's really funny? The comments made by posters on the site analyzing the placement of the words on the cake


I thought the same thing. I love how they all whip out the comics to check for accuracy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

remylass said:


> I thought the same thing. I love how they all whip out the comics to check for accuracy.


Geeks - gotta love 'em


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool cake.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love it! lol


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Kick-ass!


----------

